
Uber developed secret system to lock down staff computers in a police raid - ghosh
https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/11/uber-developed-secret-system-to-lock-down-staff-computers-in-a-police-raid?
======
mkirklions
I can't even fault Uber for doing this.

Governments are not friendly.

They have seized billion dollar factories for their own use.

I only imagine a trivial tax problem would give a corrupt government the
opportunity to seize assets.

~~~
bigheadpercoli
How can you not fault Uber for this? There is a rule of law in this country
that has to be observed. Furthermore, it clearly shows intent to cover up
illegal activities.

~~~
kahnpro
Uber doesn't only operate in that country. When you operate at the scale and
international scope that uber does, economic warfare, espionage, and corrupt
governments are a real thing.

I hate Uber but I don't think this is something to really fault them on.

------
mankash666
It's common for Corporations operating across borders to have such systems in
place. When countries disagree, they often take it out on companies domiciled
in the perceived offending territory.

------
gaius
Also discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124165)

